# Instant Gravely Collection



## pgerhard (Sep 23, 2003)

If you would like to have an instant collection of Gravelys here is and ad from the Lancaster Farming Times:

Gravely walk behind tractors. (2) L-8, (3) L-1. Plus snow plow, snow blower, rotary plow, (2) 30” mower decks, plus misc parts. $1300 for all (908)453-2088 

I have no connection to these tractros, just passing along the information.

Peter


----------



## Deerehunter (May 28, 2004)

Saw the same ad in the Teasure Hunt a couple weeks ago. Must be having a hard time selling them. Actually not tooo bad a deal, if they run. You see what some of that stuff brings on eBay


----------

